# Do Nike 80/20 Black and Navy Hoodies Discharge?



## seastreet (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone had luck with Nike 80 cotton/20 poly hoodies and waterbased discharge ink? Tried to test on a seam on the inside but it was inconclusive. If i had to guess i would lean toward yes.


----------



## seastreet (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks like both colors do!


----------



## arcink (Dec 31, 2014)

It works ok just isn't as bright. Washes the same.


----------

